# مجموعة صور متحركة روعة 2



## mansor1_2000 (11 أكتوبر 2007)

سلام المسيح مع الجميع
المرة دي انا جبتلكم مجموعة صور متنوعة اتمنى انها تعجبكم
وبشكركم من كل قلبي على زيارتكم ومشاركتكم


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مجموعة صور متحركة روعة 2*

حلوين جدا بس صوره دق المسمار صعبه جدا جدا.........ميرسى يا منصور وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك .


----------



## Coptic Princess (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*حلوين جدا الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك:yaka::yaka:*​


----------



## محب للعذراء (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مجموعة صور متحركة روعة 2*

حلوين كتير هالصور الرب يبارك فيكي


----------



## mansor1_2000 (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مجموعة صور متحركة روعة 2*



Dona Nabil قال:


> حلوين جدا بس صوره دق المسمار صعبه جدا جدا.........ميرسى يا منصور وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك .


شكرا لمرورك اختي العزيزه Donaربنا يبارك حياتك
وتذكري دائما انه
(هكذا احب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد حتى لا يهلك كل من يومن به)​


----------



## mansor1_2000 (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: Re: مجموعة صور متحركة روعة 2*



Coptic Princess قال:


> *حلوين جدا الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك:yaka::yaka:*​


شكرا لمرورك اخى العزيز coptic 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## mansor1_2000 (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مجموعة صور متحركة روعة 2*



محب للعذراء قال:


> حلوين كتير هالصور الرب يبارك فيكي


شكرا لمحبتك ومشاركتك اخى العزيز محب العذراء
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## lousa188114 (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مجموعة صور متحركة روعة 2*

*حلوووووين موووت ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك ومستنين اكترررر​*


----------



## mansor1_2000 (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مجموعة صور متحركة روعة 2*



lousa188114 قال:


> *حلوووووين موووت ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك ومستنين اكترررر​*


شكرا كتير ياlousa علي مرورك ومشاركتك
وانشاء الرب وعشنا قريبا هناك المزيد
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## candy shop (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مجموعة صور متحركة روعة 2*

صور جميله جدا جدا

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## emememmmm (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مجموعة صور متحركة روعة 2*

الرب يعوض تعبك ويجازيك في اورشليم السمائية ثلاثين وستين ومائة


----------



## mansor1_2000 (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مجموعة صور متحركة روعة 2*



emememmmm قال:


> الرب يعوض تعبك ويجازيك في اورشليم السمائية ثلاثين وستين ومائة


 
*شكرالمحبتك وتشجيعك اخى الحبيب emememmmm *
*اذكرنى *​


----------



## mansor1_2000 (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مجموعة صور متحركة روعة 2*



emememmmm قال:


> الرب يعوض تعبك ويجازيك في اورشليم السمائية ثلاثين وستين ومائة


 
*شكرالمحبتك وتشجيعك اخى الحبيب emememmmm *
*اذكرنى دائما علي مذبح صلواتك*​


----------



## mansor1_2000 (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مجموعة صور متحركة روعة 2*



w_candyshop_s قال:


> صور جميله جدا جدا​
> 
> 
> ربنا يباركك​


 
شكرا لمرورك 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مجموعة صور متحركة روعة 2*

رائعة بجد يا منصور


----------



## مترجم (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*جميله*

بجد صور روعه بس ياريت انا عايز مجموعة صور من داخل بعض الكنائس المقدسة القديمة على فكرة انا بحبكو اوى انا من الزقازيق يعنى البلد الى مشى منها السيد المسيح والعذراء ومرة من عليها يعنى بلد التاريخ كله :smi420:


----------



## mansor1_2000 (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مجموعة صور متحركة روعة 2*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> رائعة بجد يا منصور


شكرا لمحبتك اخى يوحنا
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## mansor1_2000 (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: جميله*



مترجم قال:


> بجد صور روعه بس ياريت انا عايز مجموعة صور من داخل بعض الكنائس المقدسة القديمة على فكرة انا بحبكو اوى انا من الزقازيق يعنى البلد الى مشى منها السيد المسيح والعذراء ومرة من عليها يعنى بلد التاريخ كله :smi420:


شكرا يا أخ مترجم علي مشاركتك وان شاء الله سوف احاول توفير طلبك في القريب العاجل وعلى فكرة احنا بنحبك كمان يابن المنصورة المبارك
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## amjad-ri (15 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مجموعة صور متحركة روعة 2*

thank  you  mansor very much


----------



## mansor1_2000 (15 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مجموعة صور متحركة روعة 2*



amjad-ri قال:


> thank you mansor very much


شكرا لمرورك اخى الكريم
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## اوتا (23 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مجموعة صور متحركة روعة 2*

رائعه وجميله جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا وتقبل من هذه الصورة مع تحياتي​


----------



## مورى موسى (23 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مجموعة صور متحركة روعة 2*

الصور جميلة اوى  
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم كل خير


----------



## mansor1_2000 (23 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مجموعة صور متحركة روعة 2*



اوتا قال:


> رائعه وجميله جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا وتقبل من هذه الصورة مع تحياتي​


*شكرا مرورك اوتا*
*وفين الصورة*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## mansor1_2000 (23 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مجموعة صور متحركة روعة 2*



مورى موسى قال:


> الصور جميلة اوى
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم كل خير


*شكرا مرورك اخت مورى*
* ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## merola (24 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مجموعة صور متحركة روعة 2*

_*صورة حلوة اوى و بتنفع فى الباور بوينت ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك ​*_


----------



## remounmr (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مجموعة صور متحركة روعة 2*

*صوره البابا جميله جدا جدا جدا دى معجزه*


----------



## mansor1_2000 (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مجموعة صور متحركة روعة 2*



merola قال:


> _*صورة حلوة اوى و بتنفع فى الباور بوينت ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك ​*_


*شكرا مرورك اخت ميرولا *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (26 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مجموعة صور متحركة روعة 2*

صووووووورة جميلة 
تسلم ايديك ​


----------



## mansor1_2000 (26 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مجموعة صور متحركة روعة 2*



marmar_maroo قال:


> صووووووورة جميلة
> 
> 
> تسلم ايديك ​


*شكرا مرورك يا مرمر*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## املا (26 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مجموعة صور متحركة روعة 2*

فليتمجد اسم الرب


----------



## mansor1_2000 (26 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مجموعة صور متحركة روعة 2*



املا قال:


> فليتمجد اسم الرب


*شكرا مرورك الاخ العزيز املا*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## مرمر مرمورة (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مجموعة صور متحركة روعة 2*

الصور جميلة جدا


----------



## mansor1_2000 (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مجموعة صور متحركة روعة 2*



مرمر مرمورة قال:


> الصور جميلة جدا


*شكرا مرورك أختى العزيزة مرمر*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## قلب حزين (28 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مجموعة صور متحركة روعة 2*

*الله صور أكثر من رائعة يا أستاذى*​


----------



## maiada (30 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مجموعة صور متحركة روعة 2*

كتير حلوات الرب يباركك


----------



## hanan fahim (31 مايو 2008)

ميرسى


----------



## vetaa (31 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مجموعة صور متحركة روعة 2*

حلوووووووين جدا
ميرسى على تعبك يا منصور

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## love my jesus (19 يونيو 2008)

*صورجميلة اوى


ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*​


----------



## happy angel (23 يونيو 2008)

صور فى منتهى الروعة يامنصور

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## mansor1_2000 (10 أكتوبر 2008)

*شكرا أخوانى الا عزاء مروركم ومشاركاتكم*
*قلب حزين - maiada - hanan fahim - vetaa - love my jesus - happy angel *
*ربنا يبارك حياتكم*​


----------



## سانت تريزا (10 أكتوبر 2008)

جميل جدا شكرا


----------



## mansor1_2000 (10 أكتوبر 2008)

سانت تريزا قال:


> جميل جدا شكرا


*شكرا سانت تريزا مرورك ومشاركتك*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## ارووجة (10 أكتوبر 2008)

حلوووين
ربنا يباركك اخي


----------



## mansor1_2000 (11 أكتوبر 2008)

ارووجة قال:


> حلوووين
> ربنا يباركك اخي


*شكرا أختى العزيزة ارووجة مشاركتك*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## سانت تريزا (12 أكتوبر 2008)

جميل شكرا


----------



## سانت تريزا (12 أكتوبر 2008)

رائع و اكثر من رائع


----------



## mansor1_2000 (22 أكتوبر 2008)

سانت تريزا قال:


> رائع و اكثر من رائع


*شكرا سانت تريزا مرورك ومشاركتك*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## hema hema (22 أكتوبر 2008)

بصراحه صور حلوة جدا


----------



## mansor1_2000 (31 أكتوبر 2008)

hema hema قال:


> بصراحه صور حلوة جدا


 
*شكرا أخى الحبيب hema مشاركتك بأول مشاركاتك فى موضوعى*
*وأهلا بك وسط اخوانك فى منتديات كنيستنا العربية*
*اتمنى لك التوفيق ومزيد من المشاركات*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------

